# Horses Per Acre



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello,

I have 17 acres of fenced pasture, fields for trail riding, and a 7 stall barn. We do not have an indoor arena but, we do have a large enclosed area to ride. 

We currently own two horses and we would like to bring in some boarders. (I have worked on farms for years, I have friends who manage farms, and we have spoken to an insurance agency and a lawyer.) 

I am looking for more advice or different points of view on:

1. How to manage the pastures throughout the year. 

2. How to determine the number of horses per acre. 

3. Advice on attracting, interviewing, and maintaining boarders. 

Thank you,

Shelley


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I have heard it's supposed to be like 2.5 acres per horse or something, but I could be wrong!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think quality of pasture would come into play also. I would separate it in 2 sections so you can rotate. And it is generally 2-3 acres per horse


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I would think that you'd be alright filling the 7 stall barn if you have 17 acres, but it depends a lot on the pasture itself. Shape, quality, etc. Some pastures could be 20 acres but only have 10 that the horses are actually able to use because of water/slopes/etc. I have always heard 2 acres per horse. Dividing the pasture to let one part grow while the horses are on the other half would help maintain it. (Or having a "sacrifice" area.) 

As for boarders, do you have any horsey friends that could put out some feelers for you? You could also post an ad online on classifieds sites or even if there's an equine facebook group for your area. That's how I discovered a lot of the barns I went to.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If you own a 7 stall barn, chances are you are only going to stall board horses and the boarders will expect the horses to be housed in the barn every night. By only turning them out 4-12 hours a day, you can stock much more intensively as they will also receive 2 hay meals a day inside so you will have much less impact on the land.

Start by accessing the condition of the pastures. Can they go straight into use or do you need to rest them, reseed...? How will they be irrigated? How good are the existing fencelines and do they flow and make sense? How do you chop up the acreage and make the best use of it? Create flow to minimize your workload. Gates in the right place, all pastures merge into a common area so you only have one water source (can be shared under the fence). How does rainfall flow? That can make some wicked mud if it flows right down the same way you walk or by the water tank. I would want a minimum of 4 "pastures" of 1-2 acres each. 2 to graze and 2 to rest. If you have trees, incorporate them into the back of the pasture for shade. If you don't have them, build runs on the stalls so they can hang outside when the ground is too fragile to turn them out on grass. In that vein, have very clear guidelines for when you will and will not turn out horses. X amount of rain or snow, time of year, height of stubble... Contact your county extension office and they should come out and provide a free consultation on your operation. Get to know your farmer neighbors. Hire them to reseed and spray your fields. They probably have a post hole digger to help build fences too. They might have some hay for sale too.

I always want an open stall so with 7 stalls, I would only be looking at keeping 6 horses. 2 of your own and 4 boarders. Use the 7th stall for extra hay storage, feed room, tack storage, pull the front and park equipment or make a cross tie so the aisle isn't blocked. Also it gives you an area to separate a new horse. Do you want your horses in with boarders or would you prefer to keep them separate? Mares V Geldings? You can make your life much easier by only boarding same sex horses. I keep mine separate and as a result have more pleasant herds and have never had an accident (20 years) other than gelding on gelding nicks and bumps. When I boarded in a mixed herd, I had some nasty injuries to one mare. You will also eliminate some herd bound issues.

Your best boarders are going to come by word of mouth. When you are ready to operate, let your circle of horse friends know and people will come out of the woodwork. It's nice to have at least one competent boarder so when you need to go out of town for a few days, they can step in and cover for you. Think about how much time a day you have to dedicate to the operation. Your riding will take a backseat if you only have enough time to feed and clean stalls in the evening. Are you 100% full care (grain, stall cleaning, turnout, blanketing...) or are you flexible and can offer a potpourri of services and charge each boarder for the services they want? Don't give away your time for free. Can you afford to offer X off of one boarder's rate to clean stalls or feed X times a week? Can you offer trailer storage? Hay and grain choices? Let's face it, boarders think they know what's best for their horses and most of the time, they are clueless. My biggest caveat, boarders become friends and at times makes it hard to do the right thing like raising board rates or kicking them out. Try to keep a level of professionalism with them.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Start by finding out how many you can legally have on your property. 

I'm allowed 4 horses per acre (which is crazy... that's way too many, I could have 160!!) but the next county over my friend on a similar sized property cannot have more than 10 total and only 6 boarded. 

Find out all the county regulations. I have a boarding facility next door to me and they about went bankrupt because the county found out they had a "trainer" and having a trainer required them to purchase a horrifically expensive permit. They couldn't afford it so the trainer had to go and all the boarders left with her.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It really depends on the area. How good is the soil? What is planted or growing on it? Do you have irrigation set up? How is it cross-fenced?

I have had very good luck with University Extension Offices. Every county usually has one, and if yours doesn't you can contact your state's colleges.

They offer soil testing, recommendations for what to plant and how to fertilize (and how not to). They are tax payer supported, so you have probably invested in them anyway.


----------



## JetHorse (Aug 18, 2014)

I find this thread pretty funny. The place I lease from keeps almost 50 horses on 2 acres of paddock (and 10-15 acres of pasture in summer) perfectly happily. Obviously zoned for that though, legal-wise. But it can be done.

Sits back and waits for the "HORSE ABUSER!" comments.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> If you own a 7 stall barn, chances are you are only going to stall board horses and the boarders will expect the horses to be housed in the barn every night.
> 
> I am hoping to invite 5 boarders to use the stalls and keep 2 open. Friends that are barn managers tell me the pastures are large and in good condition with quality grasses. I have 8 pastures (3/4 acre, 2 acre, 2 acre, 3 acre, 3 acre, 4 acre and two 1/2 acre pastures.)
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I know how that goes. I sat down months ago and made up a list of things that worked and did not work for some of the barns that I have been a part of over the years. I tried to set up a system for myself that would allow me to utilize the best ideas. 

I love to work with horses whether it is training or riding. My goal over the next five years is to purchase and breed a quality Buckskin Tobiano Paint mare and then raise, train and show the baby. I also love giving lessons to children as well. I should also add that I am 40 years old and full of energy! I have a good 15 years before I retire. Owning a farm and continuing to run the farm into retirement would be a dream come true!


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

JetHorse said:


> I find this thread pretty funny. The place I lease from keeps almost 50 horses on 2 acres of paddock (and 10-15 acres of pasture in summer) perfectly happily. Obviously zoned for that though, legal-wise. But it can be done.
> 
> Sits back and waits for the "HORSE ABUSER!" comments.


 

I know. Most places fill up their pastures and do not let pastures rest at all. I know tons of places that do not seed! Some of my friends are like, reseed what? Your lawn? hahahaha. 

:-(

I guess to each their own. 


I would like to try to do things right and get lots of advice because if I treat my pastures nicely then I have less hay to feed to keep cost down. Also, their feet will be healthier as well.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

boots said:


> It really depends on the area. How good is the soil? What is planted or growing on it? Do you have irrigation set up? How is it cross-fenced?
> 
> I have had very good luck with University Extension Offices. Every county usually has one, and if yours doesn't you can contact your state's colleges.
> 
> They offer soil testing, recommendations for what to plant and how to fertilize (and how not to). They are tax payer supported, so you have probably invested in them anyway.


 
I will look into this! Thanks!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't forget to get a small business license. There was another thread on here about some lady in Arizona who has been boarding horses for 20+ years, and one unsatisfied trainer reported her to the authorities (for licensing a business). It sounded like she now faces a hefty licensing fee at the least.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Don't forget to get a small business license. There was another thread on here about some lady in Arizona who has been boarding horses for 20+ years, and one unsatisfied trainer reported her to the authorities (for licensing a business). It sounded like she now faces a hefty licensing fee at the least.


 
I already have a DBA and we are in the process of setting up a LLC. Thank you! I will talk to our lawyer more about what we need to do so that we are protected.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Overgrazing is the hardest on pastures. This can happen quickly in the fall after the grasses have stopped growing. That is the time to move the horses into a sacrifice area. If the horses are allowed to remain on pasture they will take the grass right down to soil level leaving the roots little protection. Noxious weeds soon start taking over.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

to keep a horse on just pasture here, it is 5 acres per animal and it must be irrigated. 
I dont have the land to do this , so I have cross fenced pastures that get irrigated and there is a sacrifice pen in which they get hay twice a day. and then I rotate pastures, the sacrifice area has gates to each pasture , so all i have to do, is pull irrigation lines, and open and close a gate.


----------

